# Kurtis the stock boy!



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

sometimes something really nice is forwarded to your e-mail.



> In a supermarket, Kurtis the stock boy, was busily working when a new voice came over the loud speaker asking for a carry out at register 4.
> 
> Kurtis was almost finished, and wanted to get some fresh air, and decided to answer the call. As he approached the check-out stand a distant smile caught his eye, the new check-out girl was beautiful. She was an older woman (maybe 26, and he was only 22) and he fell in love.
> 
> ...


It should be noted that he also quarterbacked the Rams in Super Bowl XXXVI. He has also been the NLF's Most Valuable Player twice and the Super Bowl's Most Valuable Player.

Kurt is also an IOWA boy and from Cedar Rapids. Good story. !!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

[QUOTE=Missy;22280




Kurt is also an IOWA boy and from Cedar Rapids. Good story. !!!![/QUOTE


I'm not surprised he is an Iowa boy. Iowans honestly have a different way about them. We are very hard working,but get paid little compared to the east and west coast.We are raised with very wholesome values and sets of high intregity/honesty.Of course,not all--but I'm proud to be an Iowan. :whoo:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Heart warming..for sure.



Still rooting for the Steelers, though :biggrin1:


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Check Snopes.com on this one. The real story is actually better than this one, which is inaccurate in many places. 

Go Cards!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh no Joelle! Really? I hope he was at least an Iowa guy???


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Here it is. Still a good story!

http://www.snopes.com/glurge/warner.asp


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

What a wonderful, heartwarming story.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kurt Warner really is supposed to be a great guy. DH reads sports news all the time and his latest magazine (I think Sports Weekly?) had an article on him. Apparently every Friday before a game the whole family goes out to a restaurant to eat. At the restaurant, they anonymously will pay for another family's meal. I think that's so nice!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Neat story. I read it to my mom, who really likes this Kurt and his reputation for niceness. She's really rootin' for his team!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Great story, Missy. We are split in this house. I'm rooting form the Steelers. Mom lived in Tucson for 20 yrs, so she's rooting for AZ.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

What a great story! I'm so glad you shared it.
Gina


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

He's a real stand up guy, isn't he? BUT...I'm pulling for the Steelers today


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Great story, it's nice to hear about a pro athlete who isn't some sort of criminal.


----------

